
Does Your Company Really Even Need a Blog? - rayvega
http://www.seattle20.com/blog/Does-Your-Company-Really-Even-Need-a-Blog.aspx
======
wccrawford
Companies need to decide how and what they want to communicate with their
(potential) customers. For software, it's easy... You tease the upcoming and
do it via blogs and yearly shows.

For a company that makes paper products... What exactly are you going to
communicate? It's not like people ever get excited about new 32# paper or
anything. (Actually, I suppose scrapbookers might get excited about new shades
or styles, but I doubt they're your core market.)

Marketing has gotten away with just saying 'But you have to advertise!' and
having people think it's magic and that you don't have to think about what
you're saying. Blogs, Twitter, etc don't let you get away with that. It's
actual communication, not just 1-way like tv ads. That means it can be both
more effective and less, depending on how well you do it.

------
0abdd0e66h
It was really annoying when the company I worked for last year told us all to
'follow' them on their latest social account. A blog, facebook, and twitter.
Really? You really think that people give a fuck about your latest value-add
print marketing data hygiene curation enhancement? Unless you're an Apple or
some game developer, It's only your employees and some industry top management
that read that shit. What a waste of time.

